# Crate recommendations



## Bagsofsmoke (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
We're taking delivery of our male Vizsla puppy in about 6 weeks' time and were just considering which crate to buy for him. 
Does anyone have any particular recommendations for brands in the UK?
I think our preference would be for one that would last him his whole life, but which comes with a divider so we can reduce the size initially when he's just a puppy - although some people seem to suggest that a bigger crate is fine for a puppy, others say it encourages them to urinate / defecate in one corner (i.e. it's big enough that they not dissuaded from soiling their sleeping area). 
Recommendations regarding lining for the crate floor, bolsters, covers etc also welcome. We'll have a blanket from the breeder which smells of his litter-mates and mum so that will obviously go in there with him. 
Thoughts welcome!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had six Vizslas through the years. Three I started as 7-8 week old's.
I personally haven't had a problem with kennel size causing any house training issues, but with each puppy, or dog, I have gotten, I took a few weeks off of work to acclimate them and get them through the house breaking session.
I can't really comment on crates in the UK, I don't know what is available. If you have access to either the Impact, or Gunner, brands, they're definitely worth a look.
Good luck getting through the next six weeks.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I remember this stage well as we ended up buying three crates, small, medium and large.

The small crate when Rafa was just a 10 week old pup, he grew out of very quickly, so I wouldn't make that mistake again.

The medium crate (can't remember the make) had a divider, which would resolve the issues you mention, that is the size I would buy now for a puppy if I didn't mind buying a larger one later.

The large 42" crate below comes with no divider (it is available seperately for £20), the wire is large diameter and the tray slides out for cleaning. This is the one we ended up buying from Amazon.uk and would get again for a fully grown dog, but it is big! Because of the available divider, it might do for both puppy and adult dog.
*Ellie-Bo Dog Puppy Cage XLarge 42 inch Black Folding 2 Door Crate with Non-Chew Metal Tray








*

Just avoid buying a crate where the wire diameter is too small, they can be flimsy.

Take plenty of photos and videos the moment you get him, he will grow so quickly in the first few weeks.


----------



## Nina - Åse (Dec 26, 2020)

The 42 inch crate as above is our second - I bought a smaller one to begin with and thought it was huge when we collected her just before Christmas!!!
Åse had just hit 4 months and we have had to upgrade to the 42 inch - it’s big on her but she loves to stretch out when she is asleep so I feel much better with her in there with plenty of room! I have also found multiple other beds around the house helpful so she can go to ‘her’ space and feel comfortable.
Good luck you have got some fun times ahead of you - I have to be honest this forum has been a lifesaver for me, first point of call for any advice I need, I think we are about to hit teething soon so sure I will be searching for the next set of hints and tips post toilet training


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That's nice!
The streaks of color in the distant clouds, match her coat.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

We opted for this one:






Kong Two Door Ultra-Strong Dog Crate Black Large/X Large | Pets At Home


ProductShortDescription is available to buy online at Pets at Home, the UK's largest pet shop with fast delivery and low prices




www.petsathome.com





It come with a Tray and Divider Petsathome also sell a Cushion that fits inside!  

As Piper has grown (6 Months) the Divider stops her interfering with my Sky Box and Cinema System!


----------



## Crescent (Feb 10, 2021)

Your photo is amazing! Thanks!




Nina - Åse said:


> The 42 inch crate as above is our second - I bought a smaller one to begin with and thought it was huge when we collected her just before Christmas!!!
> Åse had just hit 4 months and we have had to upgrade to the 42 inch - it’s big on her but she loves to stretch out when she is asleep so I feel much better with her in there with plenty of room! I have also found multiple other beds around the house helpful so she can go to ‘her’ space and feel comfortable.
> Good luck you have got some fun times ahead of you - I have to be honest this forum has been a lifesaver for me, first point of call for any advice I need, I think we are about to hit teething soon so sure I will be searching for the next set of hints and tips post toilet training
> View attachment 103170


----------

